# Fra-cino or Fra-chino?



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

How to pronounce?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I believe the cino bit is meant to represent cappuccino so it would be pronounced chino.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

some of the videos certainly point toward "chino".


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Although the H is not written it is pronounced


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks lads, so I guess it's Frachino Picchino then


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

in our best "brum" accent, yes !


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

OK: The way I was taught Italian: 'c' pronounced soft - as in Cinzano, 'ch' pronounced hard as in Chianti. There are few exceptions.

Sorry if I'm teaching my grandmothers' to suck eggs!


----------

